# leaf blanket finished



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Used different border whic is available free on the net. Cant remember the site.


----------



## mrsglobe (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoa! Is that nice! Looks like dogwood. Great job and thanks for the pix. Martha


----------



## magaret (Apr 17, 2011)

lovely blanket i have that pattern but have never done it might give it a try now i have seen it done.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

magaret said:


> lovely blanket i have that pattern but have never done it might give it a try now i have seen it done.


please do try it,much easier than it looks.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful shawl, well done.


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

This is similar to the one I posted but mine has more flowers and less pattern around it.

How many squares of 4 did you do for what size bed?
Which state are you in in Au?



keenknitter_2009 said:


> magaret said:
> 
> 
> > lovely blanket i have that pattern but have never done it might give it a try now i have seen it done.
> ...


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

So beautiful! Am looking forward to trying it out. I found pattern on internet also.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi 
The blanket is exquisite? Could you tell me what yarn you used?
Thanks,
Jeanne [email protected]


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it and you knit so beautifully!!! So elegant! and thank you for the instructions!!!!! Saves us time asking for them. You are a sweety!


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

I love it and white really shows off the pattern. 
Beautiful work. I have the pattern also and will have to start it soon.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

Very professional. Well done! I don't normally do knitting, but after viewing this gorgeous baby blanket, you've got my creative juices flowing again.... Thank you for sharing the pattern too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow...that looks soft and ever so comfy! You did a wonderful job--funny thing, I was looking at a border very much like that last night in a book and wondering what it would look best on. I think you've answered that question!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

A work of art foe sure.
Great job.

Putting it on my to-do list which is on page 999999999999 thanks to this site. Yikes ladys, please post something ugly so I won't want to make it LOL.

Just darling.
Linda


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

How nice. How long has it taken you to complete? You must have plenty of patience for something like this. 
If I were that ambitious I would make one for a big bed. Immagine how beautiful it would be. 
I've done several crocheted bedspreads in the past, but I had patience back then. I stil have to make one for my other daughter, but I keep procrastinating on starting one. Baby clothes finish much quicker.
It's a beautiful blanket.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Beautiful.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty,nice work


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

Where did your pattern come from for the squares? I have two bedspreads my grandmother made and my aunt gave to me, and they are damaged. ( She knows I am a needlewoman and figured I could fix them and give one to my sister, but they are actually both damaged. This looks like the squares I will have to make to replace them. Color won't match (sigh) but they'll be usable.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

so pretty.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Dancer (May 7, 2011)

Could you please give me the web site where you found it. I searched, but I am not the most expericed with searches. My e-mail address is [email protected] I would really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just breathtakingly beautiful..
Thanks for sharing.

LOL Lee..I agree.



keenknitter_2009 said:


> Used different border whic is available free on the net. Cant remember the site.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

That is so pretty. Great job.


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

I believe this is an old pattern as mine is (posted in pictures a few days ago) and pattern for this has been posted on page 1 I think.
I will post my pattern today and here is a link to a site 
http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/free_pattern.html
they have some nice ones free if you can follow a chart



Dancer said:


> Could you please give me the web site where you found it. I searched, but I am not the most expericed with searches. My e-mail address is [email protected] I would really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh so pretty! Awesome job!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful....thanks for sharing


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW - guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and do the required sewing together . The results are certainly worth it. Great job - Lucky baby


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

It is beautiful and I think the border sets it off well. You did a great job, congratulations. Lucky baby


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

petal6014 said:


> This is similar to the one I posted but mine has more flowers and less pattern around it.
> 
> How many squares of 4 did you do for what size bed?
> Which state are you in in Au?
> ...


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

petal6014 said:


> This is similar to the one I posted but mine has more flowers and less pattern around it.
> 
> How many squares of 4 did you do for what size bed?
> Which state are you in in Au?
> ...


i had 444grms of acrylic a nd i made it as big as the yarn allowed.each square approx.12inches square.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> petal6014 said:
> 
> 
> > This is similar to the one I posted but mine has more flowers and less pattern around it.
> ...


to petal 6014,ilive in country victoria,greendale,near ballarat.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Alexia said:


> How nice. How long has it taken you to complete? You must have plenty of patience for something like this.
> If I were that ambitious I would make one for a big bed. Immagine how beautiful it would be.
> I've done several crocheted bedspreads in the past, but I had patience back then. I stil have to make one for my other daughter, but I keep procrastinating on starting one. Baby clothes finish much quicker.
> It's a beautiful blanket.


hi alexia,not sure how long maybe 4-5weeks evenings only.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> Alexia said:
> 
> 
> > How nice. How long has it taken you to complete? You must have plenty of patience for something like this.
> ...


pattern easy but a bit of patience to sew it up.each square made up of 4 triangles.taught a friend(novice knitter)the pattern,and she picked it up easy.please try.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

PiperMum said:


> Where did your pattern come from for the squares? I have two bedspreads my grandmother made and my aunt gave to me, and they are damaged. ( She knows I am a needlewoman and figured I could fix them and give one to my sister, but they are actually both damaged. This looks like the squares I will have to make to replace them. Color won't match (sigh) but they'll be usable.


the pattern i used came of a knitting cd that i bought of ebay and then printed out.there are lots of variations of the leaf pattern,try googling it and see what you can find.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW - guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and do the required sewing together . The results are certainly worth it. Great job - Lucky baby


i made this blanket to put in to our local quilt and craft show next year,i had intended to put a for sale on it,but yesterday my ex son-in-law and his partner came to visit,she has been a good friend to me and i gave it to her,she will use it as a shoulder or knee rug.she was absolutely delighted to get is gift and i know she will treasure it.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

petal6014 said:


> I believe this is an old pattern as mine is (posted in pictures a few days ago) and pattern for this has been posted on page 1 I think.
> I will post my pattern today and here is a link to a site
> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/free_pattern.html
> they have some nice ones free if you can follow a chart
> ...


dancer,the pattern came of a cd from ebay.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Love2Create said:


> Very professional. Well done! I don't normally do knitting, but after viewing this gorgeous baby blanket, you've got my creative juices flowing again.... Thank you for sharing the pattern too.


cant wait to see it on this site.go for it,quite easy really.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

KTDID49 said:


> So beautiful! Am looking forward to trying it out. I found pattern on internet also.


let us know how its going,i have made a simmelar blanket as this twice before,one off white which i sold and one in pale green for a friends precious baby boy.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

JeanneHolmesww said:


> Hi
> The blanket is exquisite? Could you tell me what yarn you used?
> Thanks,
> Jeanne [email protected]


i used 8ply acrylic.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I love it and you knit so beautifully!!! So elegant! and thank you for the instructions!!!!! Saves us time asking for them. You are a sweety!


youre wellcome


----------



## Fionajane (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely, positively, beautiful!!!


----------



## zsazsabb (Mar 2, 2011)

That is really, really beautiful!


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you, keenknitter. You truly did do a beautiful job on that blanket. I'm glad the person you gave it to was pleased.

Can't wait to see what you come up with next

Blessings, and happy knitting


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

keenknitter, absolutely beautiful. you did a fantastic job. I love it.
Rene


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Knit4Premies (May 17, 2011)

OMG - I LOVE this - thanks for the pattern. The edging is perfect - can you remember the pattern - it looks like a 10 - 12 stitch repeat pattern for about 8 rows. Fantastic job. I've been knitting for charities & I think this one would be great - it would brighten anyone's day!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful. That must have taken forever.


----------



## barelli (Jul 15, 2011)

i think its very similar , beautiful actually better than the one i done thanks so much for this 
Barbara


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> Used different border whic is available free on the net. Cant remember the site.


Beautiful work


----------



## handmade4angels (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW take my hat off to u lovely well made and will become heirloom in 50 years time Ive got blanket my mother made for my daughter and she's 32 now all wrapped up in tissue only got it out when my grandson was born back in tissue now for his son or daughter he's only 4 xx


----------



## justknit (Apr 18, 2011)

https://acrobat.com/app.html#d=6h-*iQrrBWA-C4mNpE451Q


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks justknit, for putting this pattern on here. Rene


----------



## justknit (Apr 18, 2011)

np


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

The link did not work for me. I copied and pasted it in my browser. It came up with a brown screen. I waited a long time to see if it would load,but never did.Please could someone post a new link. This afghan is really pretty and I want to try and make it for a friend. Thank you.


----------



## justknit (Apr 18, 2011)

try this one

http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/kidspatterns.html

Scroll down to "Princess Pram"


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you justknit


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE A HEIRLOOM TO ME. SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL!! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I asked this question several days ago as I lost it in process of foot surgery. Some sweet soul sent it to me. The one I requested is a Leisure Arts pattern called Knitted Lace & for Baby (can't remember number of pamphlet). Ravelry.com has several. Annies Attic has one called The Traditional Baby Blanket #RAK0243 $4.99 for pattern. Hope this helps. God Bless...Betty


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

That is so pretty.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

This is gorgeous! Do you have the pattern for the border you used? Thank you!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Fiona Dawn said:


> This is gorgeous! Do you have the pattern for the border you used? Thank you!


I know the pattern is on page one, but I don't know if the border is in it or not. I can't read it on my computer because it is so small.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the border pattern and I'm going to try to put it here.

This has the same border I think.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I have the border pattern and I'm going to try to put it here.
> 
> This has the same border I think.


hi judy,you are a legend,it looks like the same leaf border that i used.i have been looking everywhere for it,but without success.quite a few people are wanting it,i have been getting pm for the border pattern.thank you so much.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

hi everyone,judy has found the border pattern for the leaf blanket,she is wonderful.she has left a download for you all to use.thank you judy.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> hi everyone,judy has found the border pattern for the leaf blanket,she is wonderful.she has left a download for you all to use.thank you judy.


You are very welcome! I love helping my fellow knitting friends!!
Happy knitting, Judy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

justknit said:


> https://acrobat.com/app.html#d=6h-*iQrrBWA-C4mNpE451Q


It's not quite the same, though it is the same technique. The one on page 1 of this topic has more lace to it. I'm planning on working from the photos of the pattern posted.

It will be a new project, but it's too flipping hot to work on anything bigger than those little triangles.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

justknit said:


> try this one
> 
> http://www.vintagepurls.co.nz/kidspatterns.html
> 
> Scroll down to "Princess Pram"


Again, same technique, but not the same pattern.

I found that I can read the photographed pattern from page one by copying it as a photo. Once it's on my computer, I can enlarge the photo so it's easily readable. :-D :-D 
Now, to try to type it all into Word! That'll be a job and a half! But the pattern is drop-dead gorgeous, so it'll be worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> justknit said:
> 
> 
> > try this one
> ...


hi jessica-jean,the queeries have been for the border of my leaf blanket,i didnt use the border in the pattern,i had started to do it but i found that it was curling so i looked for something suitable and then found the pattern that i used.unfortunatly i forgot where i had found it,i thought it was somewhere on the net,but after searching without success,i then thought maybee it was from a library book,i was all set to do a library search today when as i was checking my emails this morning,there it was thanks to judy,somehow she was able to find it and give everyone the link.thanks again to judy.it is a beautiful pattern,and i think THAT border sets it of perfectly.happy knitting everyone,if anyone completes this blanket i would love to see it on this site.p.s.the pattern for the blanket and border is not hard to do,there are 4 triangles that make up the leaf pattern,just be sure that you put the wool in front of your needle when you start your rows this creates a loopy edge whichis what you stich together to join the triangles.a bit of patience thats all you need.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> Used different border whic is available free on the net. Cant remember the site.


if you have a problem reading the pattern try enlarging with the zoom level on your computer,or check jessica jeans suggestionon page 5.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've isolated the border from that other pattern and attached it here.


----------



## LLUIS (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful! I can't wait to retire I will b knitting 24-7!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK. I think I copied the pattern correctly. For the most part, I left the British terminology in place. For those unfamiliar with it, a yarn forward (yf) is the same as a yarn-over (yo).

The attached Word docx has all the photos and the border used by keenknitter_2009 on the one she made.

Here's hoping someone can use this. :-D

If you're unable to download it or open it (it's a docx), send me a PM and I'll try to send it otherwise.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I hope you don't mind but I copied it to a PDF file and maybe that would be easier for some. so here is the download for it and thank you so much for this pattern, I love it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LindaM said:


> I hope you don't mind but I copied it to a PDF file and maybe that would be easier for some. so here is the download for it and thank you so much for this pattern, I love it.


No problem. It is not _my_ pattern. I was going to type it up for myself, since the posted photo is less than the clearest possible. I figured others could use that clarification, too. I can't be the _only_ one whose eyes aren't what they once were. 
In fact, I do not know _what_ the source of the pattern is. The photos of the original did not include anything like the name of the company or booklet it was from. For all I know, it may be available online somewhere. I know it is not a 'vintage' pattern, because it gives the metric needle size first and uses only metric for the weight of the yarn balls. Since is also gives the UK sizes for the needles, I'm guessing it dates from the late 80's or so. I takes a long time for _every_ knitter to switch over from the old sizing system to the new; it's not like knitting needles actually wear out from use!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

A huge thank you to Jessica Jean and Linda M for the files. The docx was jibberish on my pc but the pdf was fine. I am really looking forward to working on this. And of course thank you to the original posting ....


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

There are two other versions of this pattern on Ravelry and Herrschners has a booklet called Herrschners Award Winning Afghans=1999. I has another gorgeous one. I definitely want to make one of these. Will probably get the Caron Simply Soft yarn. I want to make mine lap robe size. Don't quite know how much yarn I will need. Hugs, Betty


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am using Vanna yarn, And I can get 2 squares out of each skein. The squares are about 14" made on size 7 needles. Love the feel and the leaf pattern stands up nicely. My decicion about the border is still open.
Hope you enjoy making it as much as I am.
linda


Bulldog said:


> There are two other versions of this pattern on Ravelry and Herrschners has a booklet called Herrschners Award Winning Afghans=1999. I has another gorgeous one. I definitely want to make one of these. Will probably get the Caron Simply Soft yarn. I want to make mine lap robe size. Don't quite know how much yarn I will need. Hugs, Betty[/quote


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK. Some sleuthing online has unearthed the name of the pattern booklet and the pattern's number. I still don't know anything about the "Chevy Collection". Searches for _that_ yeild only links about cars.

Attached here, the pattern and photos in Word 97-2003, and as a pdf - both with the newly found information.

Now, to go dig out the yarn and needles to try it for myself! Stash Diving!!:-D (Besides, it's loads cooler in the cellar.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> There are two other versions of this pattern on Ravelry and Herrschners has a booklet called Herrschners Award Winning Afghans=1999. I has another gorgeous one. I definitely want to make one of these. Will probably get the Caron Simply Soft yarn. I want to make mine lap robe size. Don't quite know how much yarn I will need. Hugs, Betty


There are *many* versions. Google counterpane and you'll find a wealth of patterns and photos.

I like this one for its lacy parts.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

God love your big ole sweet heart, Jessica-Jean,
If anybody has an answer to our questions or is searching for a pattern, you go the "extra mile" to help us. I like this one, too. Can't waith to get my thread and get started on it. Not quite sure what type yarn I will use...something soft and pastel for sure. God Bless..Much love coming your way...Betty (Bulldog)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Can't waith to get my thread and get started on it. Not quite sure what type yarn I will use...something soft and pastel for sure. God Bless..Much love coming your way...Betty (Bulldog)


_Traditionally_ - say ca. 1830 in the area of Mississippi and Alabama - counterpanes were done with white cotton thread and finer needles than _I'm_ likely to ever use. Beds and people are bigger today, and larger needles and heavier yarn are good choices where I live. Besides, white never seems to stay white, so colours are good, too. I'm thinking that dyeing wasn't as colourfast then as now, and there was _plenty_ of white cotton the the US South, so it was handy.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

You are so right. You know my Mom made a beautiful crocheted bedspread with the size ten cotton. I know she gave it to me & I just know someone in my family has put it up in the Attic. I cannot go up there and can't get anyone else to go up there to look for it and it breaks my heart. It is probabyly ruined now and she worked so hard on that and it means so much to me.
You are right again about bed and people size. This people is sure not a featherweight. LOL. Love You, Betty


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

In my early childhood, I remember seeing my mother crocheting endlessly on little round thingies. They were the motifs for a bedspread. She did eventually finish it, but by that time she was not sleeping in a double bed anymore. So, she wrapped her gorgeous white cotton bedspread in white tissue paper, wrapped that package in a white sheet, and placed it high up on a shelf in a closet ... in a household that counted two heavy smokers.

Despite my step-father's having quit smoking years before my mother's death, when we found it, it was shocking! It will _never_ be white again. No amount of white tissue paper and white sheeting could keep out the penetrating smoke and its load of tar and nicotine. It was very blotchily stained every shade from off-white to dark beige. So sad!

Since none of us four children sleeps in a double bed, none of us particularly wanted it. Just seeing it so stained was painful to me! (The others had never seen it before in their lives. I'm 11 years older.) It went with most of her wardrobes' contents to the Salvation Army. Maybe someone bought it and dyed it a darker shade.

It was a _heavy_ bugger, too! :-D
If I ever do something like the leaf blanket, it will be knit (one-third the yarn length!) and _not_ in heavy, *heavy* cotton.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww that is so sad for the afghan. Who knows what ever happen to it..Did you try and wash it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Aww that is so sad for the afghan. Who knows what ever happen to it..Did you try and wash it?


No, we didn't try washing it. As I said, it was one heavy item ... bone dry. It would have had to go to a commercial laundry, and I'm not sure it would have survived their handling intact. Having previous experience trying to remove traces of cigarette smoke staining from my own t-shirts (My darling _used_ to smoke; my t-shirts were in a closed bottom drawer in our bedroom.), I knew it was unlikely to return to anything resembling whiteness. Besides which, none of us had any use for it. It went.

The same fate befell the wedding dress my mother wore for the reception after she married my father. I did keep that, but God alone knows why. Even if it were returned to pristine white, who would want to wear the wedding dress of a failed marriage? It's foolishness, but it would seem to cast a jinx. My very vague plans are to a) pick out each and every stitch; it's mostly hand stitched, b) dye it any shade darker than the darkest stain, c) cut and sew it into ... that's were my ideas are _most_ vague. Make a silk quilt? Make myself a silk suit? Bathrobe? Tablecloth? The train is large; there are yards and yards of silk in the dress and the full slip.
Probably the best would be to give it to Goodwill and be done with it. The married and divorced couple are long gone; let the dress be, too. I'm 65 and trying to reduce the amount of 'stuff' in the house.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

It's just sad. I was a smoker for many years. You just don't know how smoking is affecting things around you. Till you quit. I have not smoked in almost 8 years and just the other day I was up in the attic. I was looking for something and found some yarn. Pew we still smelt like smoke. It was really cheap yarn so I left it up there. Maybe it will smell better in 8 more years. LOL!! Wrapping in blue tissue paper is better it keeps things white. IF there is no smoker near by.


P.S.My Mother was a heavy smoker it was really bad when she died and I had to wash all her clothing ,bedding, etc....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> ... I was up in the attic. I was looking for something and found some yarn. Pew we still smelt like smoke. It was really cheap yarn so I left it up there. Maybe it will smell better in 8 more years.


I have had great luck in deodorizing smoke tainted fabrics by simply hanging them in relatively open air. I hung a lovely fabric knitting bag that positively stank of cigarette smoke ... in our garage for a few months. So far, I've been lucky with my yarn purchases, but if I had some that smelled too bad, I'd hang it out in the garage until it smelled neutral.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I live on a lake and have no garage. We do have a shed, but the hubby climes it as his man cave.. HA HA HA. Men are so silly. But I have enough yarn down stairs to keep me busy for a long time. So I'm set. Thanks for the hit to a fresher yarn...


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

judyzazu said:


> I have the border pattern and I'm going to try to put it here.
> 
> This has the same border I think.


Judy thank you so very much!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

How very sad, Jessica that we lost something so very beautiful and so precious. Only someone who does this type of handwork realizes what has been lost. Hugs, Betty


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I found this on the web:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/7/21/1311288704228-counterpane_type_shawl_and_cot_blanket.pdf


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

unfortunatly if you die it you also die the stains so they would be more noticebalb.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > Aww that is so sad for the afghan. Who knows what ever happen to it..Did you try and wash it?
> ...


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. I think I copied the pattern correctly. For the most part, I left the British terminology in place. For those unfamiliar with it, a yarn forward (yf) is the same as a yarn-over (yo).
> 
> The attached Word docx has all the photos and the border used by keenknitter_2009 on the one she made.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for this!!! Your a Doll!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

That is just lovely!!!!! When I am hot with a large knitting project in my lap...I put it on a bed tray, and it keeps it off my lap while knitting....Keep Cool judy in oz


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

*CORRECTIONS! CORRECTIONS!!*

OK, now that I've got your attention, I made a few errors in typing up the pattern. Just reading it over and over didn't help me spot them; knitting it did.

If you've already printed it out, the errors are in the 49th row - in the part headed Diamond pattern.

It should read:
49th row: Yf, k*1*, k2tog, *yf, k5, yf, sl1, k2tog, psso, rep from * to last 8 sts, *yf, k5, yf, ssk, k1*. (52 sts.)

Oh, and you should have 56 stitches at the end of the 53rd row.

If you only saved it to your computer, delete that and download the attached one.

Sorry. I should know better than to try reading and typing all night long!


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Jessica Jean! :thumbup:


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very pretty. it looks so soft & angelic.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

No harm done Jessica. You did a wonderful job. Thank you.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

The blanket is gorgeous. I would love to make it. I am having trouble reading the pattern. I tried printing it out, but it was fuzzy. Do you have a link to this pattern or could you tell me in which book it is printed in. Thanks so much.
Ulrika


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean just posted 2 links above and I looked at both and printed out one and looks real nice and crisp..See the little word *(DOWNLOAD)* in blue typing? Click it it will begin to download. Print it from there or save it.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Jessica-Jean just posted 2 links above and I looked at both and printed out one and looks real nice and crisp..See the little word *(DOWNLOAD)* in blue typing? Click it it will begin to download. Print it from there or save it.


Thanks so much. How very kind of you. i have been searching on the net and have found the pattern number (1903) from Sirdar. But couldn't find a free download. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh WOW !!!! This is just fabulous - thank you for sharing xxx


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean. You are one very talented lady.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL Jessica-Jean...
Thank you so much...
Got MY attention lol

Hugs,

Camilla



Jessica-Jean said:


> *CORRECTIONS! CORRECTIONS!!*
> 
> OK, now that I've got your attention, I made a few errors in typing up the pattern. Just reading it over and over didn't help me spot them; knitting it did.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victoria Attard (Mar 29, 2011)

You did a great pice of work. Gorgeous.

Vic


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

LindaM said:


> I hope you don't mind but I copied it to a PDF file and maybe that would be easier for some. so here is the download for it and thank you so much for this pattern, I love it.


Linda, Thank you for the PDF file it is a lot easier to read.

Linda, Jessica Jean , Judyzazu, Lee1313
What a great group of knitters that go that extra mile with their technology /knitting talents to help other fellow knitters. Reason why I love this Forum
you guys are Wonderful!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I totally agree with you Rosellna..
Wonderful ladies.
Why I keep coming back.

God Bless all,

Camilla



Rosellna said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't mind but I copied it to a PDF file and maybe that would be easier for some. so here is the download for it and thank you so much for this pattern, I love it.
> ...


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't mind but I copied it to a PDF file and maybe that would be easier for some. so here is the download for it and thank you so much for this pattern, I love it.
> ...


hi jessica jean,im heidi that knitted the leaf blanket posted.the pattern came of a cd of vintage baby patterns that i bought of e bay about 18 months ago.it was advertised as copywright free.thought i would let you know where this pattern came from.i printed it of the cd in my computer.cheers,let us see your finished blanket when it is done.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > LindaM said:
> ...


just dug up the printed copy that i got of the cd.it is a CHEVYcollection pattern number1295.hope that solves the mystery.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> ...let us see your finished blanket when it is done.


That will be quite a while! I've one and three-quarters triangles made. The first one measures 27" along the bound-off edge. I'm following the pattern for the shawl; it's got bigger motifs than the cot blanket.

Thank you so much for posting the pattern! I've been thinking about making a counterpane for years, and have collected many different patterns, but none of them 'called' to me. Yours, with the yf., k1 at the beginning of every row, is perfect! No lumpy bumps where two stitches are worked in one!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> just dug up the printed copy that i got of the cd.it is a CHEVYcollection pattern number1295.hope that solves the mystery.


Thank you! It's on the pdf the pattern attached here.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > Aww that is so sad for the afghan. Who knows what ever happen to it..Did you try and wash it?
> ...


Good moring Jesseca Jean!! I saw a silk quilt done in a victorian scrap quilt for want of a better name, and it was embroidered with all types and styles of stitches on the seams and in the silk shapes. Not squares, but odd shapes. There were even silk velvet pieces. It was beautiful but then ladies in that era didn't do much other than sew by hand to kill time. 
I'm 64, married twice, to the same man! He cleaned up his act and four years later I remarried him. I couldn't ask for a better husband for the last 30 years. But now I can not find my wedding gown. I've torn the house apart looking for it and I'm at a loss to it's whereabouts. Maybe in a tote in the basement. But there are about fifty totes down ther. Someday I'll find it. Not important I guess, only to me.
Thank you for all of your help over the last several months, my dear! You don't know how much you have helped many on this site!! To have my name mentioned in the same sentence seems odd to me because you are so fabulous at all of this. Thank you again!! 
Judy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I second that Judy, Jessica-Jean is a legend on the KP forum and loved by us all. There are lots of you that "stand out in the crowd" for your knowledge, generosity and love for others. I, for one, am grateful to have found this site. God Bless...Betty


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Heidi: your blanket is beautiful You do beautiful knitting I would like to make it in yellow. Is it a hard pattern? It looks complicated. How do you put the squares together after you make the four triangles? thanks jodyb83


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> Heidi: your blanket is beautiful You do beautiful knitting I would like to make it in yellow. Is it a hard pattern? It looks complicated. How do you put the squares together after you make the four triangles? thanks jodyb83


hi jody,the pattern for this blanket is not as hard as it looks,you need a bit of patience to stitch everything together,the loops on the edge of everything is what you use to stitch.bless heidi.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> Heidi: your blanket is beautiful You do beautiful knitting I would like to make it in yellow. Is it a hard pattern? It looks complicated. How do you put the squares together after you make the four triangles? thanks jodyb83


Yes, the pattern _looks_ complicated. It really isn't.

I've almost got my third and fourth triangles finished. I'm planning on working crochet slip stitch through the handy loops on the edges.

Since my triangles are _not_ all the same colour, I'm thinking of using black to join them. I'll wait until I've a pile of squares made before I begin thinking about how I'm joining them. I'll probably go with the flat braid joining from:] http://priscillascrochet.net/


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Heidi: It's me again. Need to know where to get the pattern for the leaf blanket. Thanks Jodyb


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

jodyb83,
It's posted on page 7 of this thread.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> Hi Heidi: It's me again. Need to know where to get the pattern for the leaf blanket. Thanks Jodyb


A corrected version is available for download on page 8.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Could you pm me with the name of the pattern - I love the border. Thank you so much.


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry - I just noticed that it had already been in a download file. Thanks anyway - I'll enjoy doing this blanket!


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> Hi Heidi: It's me again. Need to know where to get the pattern for the leaf blanket. Thanks Jodyb


hi jody,if you have a look through the pages of this segment,you will find all the information that you need.hugs to you, heidi.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooops my bad sorry for the wrong page info....


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> jodyb83 said:
> 
> 
> > Heidi: your blanket is beautiful You do beautiful knitting I would like to make it in yellow. Is it a hard pattern? It looks complicated. How do you put the squares together after you make the four triangles? thanks jodyb83
> ...


Jessica Jean....Thank you for the detailed information on "Flat Braid Sq. joining!!!!! I am going to try this on a future project......judy in oz


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Since I'm getting bored with all the garter stitch as I finish my second and third triangles, I just jotted down some figures that might serve to take some of the fear out of this project.
If you include the three-stitch 'row' before Row 1 and the cast-off row, the total number of rows is 100.
Of that hundred, 28 are simply (yf, k to end.)
That means that 28% of the pattern is garter stitch!! And that's not counting the leaf portion, which is garter stitch except for the leaf itself.
Who can't do garter stitch?!!?
In between the garter stitch ribs (for vertical ribbing is what they are), there are two panels of diamond lace - not hard if you keep track of which row you're on; and four panels of simple eyelets, than which there is nothing more mindless.

So, is there anyone who _still_ thinks it's a difficult pattern??

I grant that it would be loads easier if charted, but I, for one, have been too lazy to get out a sheet of graph paper and some coloured pencils.  I'd rather knit!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

My pattern is charted and is made in squares.
From a book titled " Home Decorating with Knitting and Crocheting" 1973Pattern is titles "Whipped Cream Coverlet"

I am on my 4th square. So far so good.
Linda



Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I'm getting bored with all the garter stitch as I finish my second and third triangles, I just jotted down some figures that might serve to take some of the fear out of this project.
> If you include the three-stitch 'row' before Row 1 and the cast-off row, the total number of rows is 100.
> Of that hundred, 28 are simply (yf, k to end.)
> That means that 28% of the pattern is garter stitch!! And that's not counting the leaf portion, which is garter stitch except for the leaf itself.
> ...


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since I'm getting bored with all the garter stitch as I finish my second and third triangles, I just jotted down some figures that might serve to take some of the fear out of this project.
> If you include the three-stitch 'row' before Row 1 and the cast-off row, the total number of rows is 100.
> Of that hundred, 28 are simply (yf, k to end.)
> That means that 28% of the pattern is garter stitch!! And that's not counting the leaf portion, which is garter stitch except for the leaf itself.
> ...


Oh I hate garter stitch!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've almost finished the 7th and 8th triangles of the 'shawl' pattern. The square formed by the first four triangles is HUGE! That strange brown thing is an old wooden ruler - 12 inches long. The square is about 30" on a side.
If I make it as a shawl, I think I'll only need three such squares. Since I have way too much yarn, I may just keep going and make it into a queen sized bedspread ... with plenty of overhang. :-D 

I just grabbed the closest ball of yarn that was in contrast to the neutrals of the triangles. I'm planning on using black to join them all and as the border, too. (I thought I'd given away all the black yarn I had; I just found another pounder ball of it! It had been in a box not searched last time.) I'll use lighter shades for the triangles; all that lovely lace work will become invisible in a dark shade of any colour. The final squares will not have any two triangles the same colour. This square is just a sample; it will be disassembled and the two same-colour triangles will not be in the same square.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Jesicca Jean...What a project!!!! It is going to be a work of art when you finish...I look forward to seeing it finished. judy in oz


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean that is so pretty, and the colors you have are beautiful. You do outstanding work that lace work is just so pretty it defies description. I hope you are very proud of this, you should be if you are not.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

It's absolutely breathtaking. You have inspired me. I plan on amking this in the fall. I think a queensized bedspread will be awesome.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

OMG... that is absolutely beautiful now, I can't wait till your done to see the finished product.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW Jessica-Jean!! I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> WOW Jessica-Jean!! I can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks. That will take awhile. I still haven't figured out how many squares I'll need to cover the bed generously, but I have 8 triangles (=2 squares) done so far. Maybe by the time it's cool enough to want a blanket on the bad again? If I'm lucky.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

It's cooler here today, but it's storming out side.Kind of gloomy and dark.. Good day to stay in side and knit.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Reanna40 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW Jessica-Jean!! I can't wait to see it finished.
> ...


Hi Jessica Jean...I have been cleaning out lots of "STUFF", and I came across a Needlecraft magazine from 1930!!!
(before my time, as I was born in 39!! I baught this at a yard sale a long time ago...and many others.
Mrs. Calvin Coolidge, knitted "counterpane"when she was the presiding genius of the White House.
I wish I was able to put it on this site, but I do not have a way until my son buys me the camera needed.
I woul be happy to photo copy the article with pictures, and instructions...if you would like.
She used a #17 steel needle.
Just say the word, and you can post your address on the private messages to me. [email protected]


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay Judy, I am not JJ, but would love it as I am addicted to the counterpanes. Hugs, Betty ([email protected])


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Ladies please stop posting your emails on here. Do it in Private Messages please. I have seen so many of you including me posting emails on here until I read how people can hack your computer by using your emails so I have stopped doing it. So please if you want to post you email for a pattern do it in private message.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

That is Beautiful! It would make a very nice bedspread, and perhaps a couple of pillows in small matching/coordinating squares one in each of the colors to go with it?


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Linda M Thanks for the advise!!!! judy in oz


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've begun a new topic starting with the latest (and hopefully LAST) revision for-ease-of-following of the pattern. If interested, it's at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24350-1.html


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

be=u=ti=ful!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi,
> I am using Vanna yarn, And I can get 2 squares out of each skein. The squares are about 14" made on size 7 needles. Love the feel and the leaf pattern stands up nicely. My decicion about the border is still open.
> Hope you enjoy making it as much as I am.
> linda
> ...


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's getting there! I just finished triangle #25 of the planned 48. Just past the half-way mark! :-D

Of course, if I were smart, I'd set it aside until hot weather returns. Now is the right weather for working on/under a large one-piece afghan. But this is portable, even when working two triangles on the needle at once. Summer will probably find me joining the pieces, and it'll be in the middle of a heat-wave when I work the pretty border!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> A work of art foe sure.
> Great job.
> 
> Putting it on my to-do list which is on page 999999999999 thanks to this site. Yikes ladys, please post something ugly so I won't want to make it LOL.
> ...


LOL ! i know what you mean = everything is just gorgeous!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Did doe


----------



## JoanL (Jul 26, 2011)

SO LOVELY Beyond my skill level I am sure!!


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! The pattern has a tree dinential qauality that really makes the flower show up. Oh I only wish I could do such nice work. You can make magic with your needles!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If you can read, cast on a single stitch, knit, purl, cast off, and yarn over (in this pattern called yarn forward), then there is no earthly reason it should be considered beyond your skill level.

For sure, if you believe you can't do it and never even try a single triangle, you'll never do it.

Keep in mind, the original pattern is written for two sizes, and I opted for the larger - just to reduce the number of squares I'd have to join together. Since it has another repeat of the diamonds and three more repeats of the eyelets, it's considerably bigger. However, it is *NOT beyond the knitting capabilities of anyone who wants to do it*. Like walking, if you never try, you'll never know how far you can go. Just start in a quiet, undisturbed space. Once you've done one triangle, you'll be on your way!

No one says you have to make a blanket from the triangles. Six or eight of them could become a tote bag. Why not?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

yes, lee1313, you just spoke my words. I will need to live to be a very old woman indeed to do all the projects on my list. So many great projects posted on this site. This is a GREAT pattern. Keenknitter2009, you do absolutely fabulous work. I, too, will try locate this pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> yes, lee1313, you just spoke my words. I will need to live to be a very old woman indeed to do all the projects on my list. So many great projects posted on this site. This is a GREAT pattern. Keenknitter2009, you do absolutely fabulous work. I, too, will *try locate this pattern*.


What? Locate? Have fun! :-D It's attached here!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's getting there! I just finished triangle #25 of the planned 48. Just past the half-way mark! :-D
> 
> Of course, if I were smart, I'd set it aside until hot weather returns. Now is the right weather for working on/under a large one-piece afghan. But this is portable, even when working two triangles on the needle at once. Summer will probably find me joining the pieces, and it'll be in the middle of a heat-wave when I work the pretty border!


Good for you Jesicca -Jean!!!! Keep going..no matter what the weather.....A TREASURE IN THE MAKING jUDY


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I made that pattern from my "Beautiful Baby Book" many, many years ago. My "Baby" is 50 years old now. The blanket was given to someone years ago. I don't remember who. Such memories your picture brought back---colds, first tooth, first steps...First day of school....Sigh....


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful!!!! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I made that pattern from my "Beautiful Baby Book" many, many years ago. My "Baby" is 50 years old now. The blanket was given to someone years ago. I don't remember who. Such memories your picture brought back---colds, first tooth, first steps...First day of school....Sigh....


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

This sounds silly for as long as I have been knitting, but I need help getting started on this leaf blanket.I am having trouble casting on ONE STITCH !!!I know how to cast on ,several different ways but am having trouble with one stitch!!Please help me . I know how to knit and purl into that one stitch If I can just get that ONE ON!!!! any help will be appreciated. I wonder if anyone else has had this problem, or is it just ME !!!!
thanks a bunch Jodyb83


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Does a slip knot count as one stitch?


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

I was waiting for a more experienced knitter to answer but..... I'm pretty sure your slip knot is the way to do one cast on, I do thelong tail cast on 90% of the time but then you would have two cast on stitches. Good luck and if it doesn't work out check you tube or google casting on one stitch. Kathy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Having just finished the last of my 48 triangles, I can but tell you how I managed that single stitch. I did a simple cast-on ... without the usual beginning slip-knot. It's fiddly and it always seems to be beginning to unravel from that end, but it works. You can always snug up the point afterward; I'll be doing that as I weave in all the ends and before I wash the triangles. 

I detest knots in knitting, including the slip-knot that is so often used to begin most cast-ons. Just my personal idiosyncrasy.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you Kathy and Jessica-Jean for your quick reply to me. I just started with a slip knot. I dont think it will show that much (I Hope) Anyway it got me started. BOY I wish I was just finishing my 48th triangle. Bless you Jessica-Jeanand thanks again Hugs to you both Jodyb83


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean...How would you knit it right to the blanket? I know it might seem simple but I need directions...pick up side stitches and repeat each row around starting at beginning with next row?


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Jessica-Jean our work is truly wonderful. What a beautiful blanket.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely and so sweet


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

How did you do the border?


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> Used different border whic is available free on the net. Cant remember the site.


Very nice


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful beautiful work


----------

